# What I have been up to;



## Strider (Apr 22, 2017)

Are these... Suprisingly fun to make, and I've tested the one on the left. Works like a charm! I needed to figure out the diameter and such, but my fresh new experience claims width to be the destingushing factor between wow and holy cow! So far I've made 5 of theme and these three are up to date. 1075 is the stock material. All were around 63 HRC after oil quench, but I am still experimenting tempering. They have to have some toughness due to torque when in use.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## bamafatboy (Apr 22, 2017)

Nice spoon carving knives.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 22, 2017)

Get a bigger hammer -- they are all bent up!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Strider (Apr 22, 2017)

You rascall! :D I use rocks not hammers!

I try to play with the tip design as there aren't many feats online regarding spoon/hoof/crooked knives.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 22, 2017)

Very cool Loris! Looking forward to seeing these done.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strider (Apr 23, 2017)

The wood of choice- plum wood! Gorgeous purple and pink coloring. 
The fit is so good it doesn't need glue or pins (nonetheless I will rivet them). Great grip.


 


 


 


 


 
So far so good! :)

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## bamafatboy (Apr 24, 2017)

I bought one off the bay, and tried to sharpen it myself, with no good results, is it possible to for you to sharpen it for me?


----------



## Strider (Apr 24, 2017)

Of course it is, but do you consider Croatia a bit far away? :D

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Strider (Apr 25, 2017)

All done. I had some issues due to no experience in this field whatsoever- when riveting/peening brass pins, using small, flat hammer, I've hit the wood a couple of times, denting it lightly but enough to take an hour of sanding from me. Also, last pin was a bit short, which I found out too little too late, so I had to push the pin all the way through...boy, shearing brass isn't easy! Coated several times with BLO-BW cream, and heated. I've tested it out on a spoon to be plum wood.
I hope you like it; there will be plenty more of that.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 25, 2017)

Nice job Loris! I can only imagine putting an edge on it is as big a challenge as making it. Nice work


----------



## Strider (May 7, 2017)

I found a good video, @bamafatboy , about sharpening the tools, since I am half the globe around. Hope it serves you good! The sharpness test cuts in the end are amazing, Paper thin shavings!


----------

